# "Macro Art In Nature" Journal moves to WordPress



## Michael Brown (Jan 16, 2007)

Thought I would pop my head in here to let everyone know that the old journal "Macro Art In Nature" has moved over to WordPress.

http://macroartinnature.wordpress.com/

No "ads" or junk like that in this journal.
Just lots of writing on photography, clients, art, etc.

Pay a visit if you like, and take good care everyone!


----------

